# Hello, Im from London, UK



## Knityourstyle (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello, how are you all? 
I am a knitter from London, specialise in textile design knitwear. 

could someone tell me it's there another attachment device apart from Simet junior motor drive that can runs on silver reed sk280 domestic knit machine? I really don't want to buy another machine- love this one too much).


Thank you


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know about machine knitting but welcome aboard. I believe there is a section just to help with machine knitting that may be of more help, but welcome from Texas in the US.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Knityourstyle said:


> Hello, how are you all?
> I am a knitter from London, specialise in textile design knitwear.
> 
> could someone tell me it's there another attachment device apart from Simet junior motor drive that can runs on silver reed sk280 domestic knit machine? I really don't want to buy another machine- love this one too much).
> ...


A Londoner! Pleased to hear from you! We have a Machine Knitting section that might be helpful - I'm afraid I just use two sticks and string...


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada! Sorry, I can't answer your question...


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona (USA). Wish I could help you but I don't know anything about knitting machines.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. :lol:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from across the pond - New Hampshire, which is in New England, USA!


----------



## Knityourstyle (Mar 5, 2016)

thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

I believe Peter Smith in canada has a model from Europe that is being sold now. Not sure of the maker/model but new/current production and I believe digital counter.

There was a Joint available that allowed you to use the Silver reed on a Brother KE100 motor drive. I've never actually seen one.

None of the usual dealers have one and I've been for one looking for a while.
Anyone actually have one? I'd be curious what the differences are between the 2 joints.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

have you spoken to silver viscount? they might be able to advise.

tel 01933 311888

fax 01933 312888

email [email protected]

denisejune
manchester, england


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Take a look at the Simet motor on
http://www.machine4u.co.uk/products/simet-knitting-machine-motor-for-brother-and-silver-reed-chunky-standard-guage-knitting-machines
Val


----------



## Hilary Mercer (Feb 24, 2015)

I just happen to have my wonderful Simet Knitting Machine Power Knit Motor Drive for sale. I intended mentioning this on KP prior to taking it to the Knitting Show in Nottingham (UK) on 3 April. Anyone interested could then see it before handing over cash and also save on horrendous transportation cost which would otherwise be incurred.
I notice you specialise in textile design knitwear - this would be ideal for you. 
You could always send me a Private Message. I'm not sure how to do this (too old and not computer literate) but I'm sure you do. I live in the NW of England.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

welcome from canada


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Essex. :-D


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Knitmaster SA201 drive motor for all Knitmaster / Silver Reed / Singer / Studio standard gauge machines. I just sold one for £100.00, what a shame. I have a SRP ribber though.

Maggie Andrews. Harlow. Essex. England.



Knityourstyle said:


> Hello, how are you all?
> I am a knitter from London, specialise in textile design knitwear.
> 
> could someone tell me it's there another attachment device apart from Simet junior motor drive that can runs on silver reed sk280 domestic knit machine? I really don't want to buy another machine- love this one too much).
> ...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

No idea, however, welcome from Canada.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Hello and welcome to KP.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Hilary Mercer (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks to Maggie Andrews, I now know the title of the Power Drive I plan to take to the Knitting Show in Nottingham (UK) on the 3 April. It's a Knitmaster SA201 drive motor for all Knitmaster/Silver Reed/Singer/Studio standard gauge machines.
Thanks Maggie


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Hilary.

Look on the back of the actual motor to be sure.

They are wonderful and go on for ever. Do not even need to be oiled.

I had mine about 30 years. Loved it, well actually I had to rely on it. I haven't been very able for some years.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi, Sorry I can't help you, but I'm sure someone on here will, its a fantastic place to get info on machine knitting, there are some very clever people on here are are always willing to help. Hope you find the answer you want. All the best
Sue in North Nottinghamshire, UK


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Hi from London UK. You will enjoy being a member :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary Mercer (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Maggie
Yes they are a wonderful piece of machinery, I'm very reluctant to part with mine but 'needs must'!
Thanks again - Hilary


----------



## STEENIEK (Mar 20, 2013)

If you are on facebook a great site to join is Knitting Machine Sales UK. I'm sure you'll find everything you need on there.
Christine


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Maggie,

Motors are wonderful additions to the knitting machines no matter what brand. I have two of the brother models ( one is KnitKing but we all know it is the same ). I got them hoping my wife Charleen might be able to knit with them, she has MS, but her motor skills in her hands doesn't allow her to cast on or manipulate stitches. It is even difficult for her to press a button to send the carriage across. That is sad and I feel for you having to give up a life long passion for knitting. I wish it was otherwise for you. I believe we all still appreciate your knowledge that you so willing pass along. 
Thank you Maggie!

Steve in PA


----------



## leftymarie (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome from Australia- Sydney


----------



## kasanne (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi
A question can you use the ribber at the same time when using the motor drive?


----------



## Hilary Mercer (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes you can use the motor drive when using the ribber.


----------



## oscall (Oct 3, 2017)

Welcome from Spain.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

HELLO AND WELCOME,

Firstly you are on the machine knitting site so right place for your enquiry dont know why so many say wrong site!!!Just ignore them and dont imss out on all the fab info we machine knitters get from others -
If you go back into the site and at top of page use "Search" and put in your question /machine model in you will find all the Q and A for us machine knitters I have 7 machines myself but not your model hope you get the right info.
Cara Sydney Australia


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

I am desperately looking for a manual for a Singer/Studio/SilverReed/Epismal SA201 motor. Can anyone help? There is not one on machineknittingetc.


----------



## Hilary Mercer (Feb 24, 2015)

I too would like a manual for my Empisal SA201 motor. It is a wonderful piece of kit.


----------

